# Lifetime Transfer



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm sure this has been brought out before but I thought it might be worth it to someone who hasn't seen it.
If you buy a Premier from Tivo you become eligible for a $99 lifetime upgrade on your series 3. You have to buy the premier from Tivo, not a third party. I just did one and I am thinking about buying another. I can sell a lifetime series 3 for $300-$400 on Ebay or Craigslist. 
So $99 for the Premier, $99 for lifetime on the S3 monthly $12.95 for the Premier for one year, approximately $350 for the first year including service and you have a brand new Premier. Sell the S3 and worst case you come out even again with a new Premier and Tivo service. Seems like a good deal to me, am I missing anything?


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Ed_Hunt said:


> ...am I missing anything?


Did you forget to add the $399 for lifetime on that first Premiere?


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

Why buy the TiVo from TiVo? You can usually get a used one off of craigslist for about $50 - $75 without the other of having an one year commitment. You don't necessarily have to have a Series 4 device to get the $99 LT offer for the Series 3 TiVo's, but I guess it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

GoEagles said:


> Why buy the TiVo from TiVo? You can usually get a used one off of craigslist for about $50 - $75 without the other of having an one year commitment. You don't necessarily have to have a Series 4 device to get the $99 LT offer for the Series 3 TiVo's, but I guess it wouldn't hurt.


How else can you get the $99 offer for lifetime, I'll do it.


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

lillevig said:


> Did you forget to add the $399 for lifetime on that first Premiere?


No, you have to have service no matter what, thats where the $12.95 per month comes in. after that year who knows what will be available.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Ed_Hunt said:


> How else can you get the $99 offer for lifetime, I'll do it.


If you've had that S3 subscribed for at least 3 years, you might be able to call and threaten to cancel the sub and get the offer that way, independent of any other TiVo ownership.

Read this thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=475081&highlight=$99+lifetime+offer

all of it.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Ed_Hunt said:


> No, you have to have service no matter what, thats where the $12.95 per month comes in. after that year who knows what will be available.


Your original post wasn't particularly clear.


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

Ed_Hunt said:


> How else can you get the $99 offer for lifetime, I'll do it.


Lots of threads about this offer, here is one: 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=442625


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

GoEagles said:


> Lots of threads about this offer, here is one:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=442625


They all come with caveats, as does the one I am talking about, you have to buy a Premier. But that works for someone who wants to upgrade and wants it paid for.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

lillevig said:


> Your original post wasn't particularly clear.


I thought it was.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Ed_Hunt said:


> I'm sure this has been brought out before but I thought it might be worth it to someone who hasn't seen it.
> If you buy a Premier from Tivo you become eligible for a $99 lifetime upgrade on your series 3. You have to buy the premier from Tivo, not a third party. I just did one and I am thinking about buying another. I can sell a lifetime series 3 for $300-$400 on Ebay or Craigslist.
> So $99 for the Premier, $99 for lifetime on the S3 monthly $12.95 for the Premier for one year, approximately $350 for the first year including service and you have a brand new Premier. Sell the S3 and worst case you come out even again with a new Premier and Tivo service. Seems like a good deal to me, am I missing anything?


If you are paying $12.95 for service before you would come out even, you could be anywhere from $6 over to $7 
under your current bill.

Great deal!! except it still involves monthly payments...


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> If you are paying $12.95 for service before you would come out even, you could be anywhere from $6 over to $7
> under your current bill.
> 
> Great deal!! except it still involves monthly payments...


Again, you come out with a new Premier, that's the main part of the deal to me anyway.
I am keeping the S3 I put the lifetime on with this Premier, but I am retiring another so I may buy another Premier to get the lifetime on the selling one and sell both S3's to buy lifetime on one Premier. A lot of choices, lol.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

So if you can get the lifetime for $99 on the S3, why would you want to pay a second monthly payment for a second Premiere? MRV is all that you would really gain if you had two Premeires.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

If it was an elite, more tuners.


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

lillevig said:


> So if you can get the lifetime for $99 on the S3, why would you want to pay a second monthly payment for a second Premiere? MRV is all that you would really gain if you had two Premeires.


Because then I could buy a second $99 lifetime on my retiring S3 and sell both for enough to pay for lifetime on at least one of the new Premiers.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Don't buy anything from TiVo hoping it will let you get some other deal from them afterwards.

Get the deal first, or get it as part of the purchase agreement.


----------



## davidwiz (Jul 4, 2004)

I have a TivoHD since 2004... how do I take advantage of this. I bought a premiere a month ago and my account still shows a lifetime update available on my TivoHD for $399.


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

davidwiz said:


> I have a TivoHD since 2004... how do I take advantage of this. I bought a premiere a month ago and my account still shows a lifetime update available on my TivoHD for $399.


Call Tivo and tell them you want the $99 lifetime to keep your S3 going, let them know you bought the Premier.
I told them I was retiring the S3 but you don't need to do that.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

This is actually what made me upgrade all my boxes. The way i figured it was this:

Upgrade 2 Tivo HD's from 6.95 a month to 99 lifetime. Then i kept them for a few months (did the upgrade in october or so). One was an extra box that i only still had cause of the cheap rate


In feb i sold both for about 400 a piece (300 profit each). Then went and got lifetime premiere

Now i have 1 elite and 2 premieres and am loving streaming between the boxes


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

davidwiz said:


> I have a TivoHD since 2004... how do I take advantage of this. I bought a premiere a month ago and my account still shows a lifetime update available on my TivoHD for $399.


The way a lot of people have done it is to lead TiVo to believe that they were going to discontinue the subscription on the unit and that the $99 lifetime offer was TiVo's last chance to get any money out of the unit.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Ed_Hunt said:


> Because then I could buy a second $99 lifetime on my retiring S3 and sell both for enough to pay for lifetime on at least one of the new Premiers.


Second S3? Where was that in your post?


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

lillevig said:


> Second S3? Where was that in your post?


Is there a reason you are questioning my posts, lol? I actually have two more S3s that I'm not using, I didn't realize I had to list all my assets here. 
Is there anything else you would like to know?


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

davidwiz said:


> I have a TivoHD since 2004...


Do you also have a time machine?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

generaltso said:


> Do you also have a time machine?


What's three years, but he may have gotten a pre beta TiVo-HD. TiVo-HD was introduced in June of 2007, The Series 3 was introduced in Sept of 2006. Some Lifetime deals had been offered such that you could have a Series 3 or TiVo-HD with a service date of 2004, I have a Series 3 with a service date of Dec 2005, almost a year before it was introduced.


----------



## davidwiz (Jul 4, 2004)

generaltso said:


> Do you also have a time machine?


Not sure when I bought it but the Tivo site lists under My Account/ Active DVR's/ Original activation date of this unit as 06/14/2004. It probably replaced another unit but they list this TivoHD unit as having that activation date. So I guess its TIVO that has the time machine.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I presume you transferred lifetime from another unit you did activate 6/14/2004


----------



## tweekerz (Oct 13, 2002)

HA HA!
I wish I had one of those!



davidwiz said:


> So I guess its TIVO that has the time machine.


----------

